
SSDs with USABLE built-in encryption - mrmattyboy
https://vxlabs.com/2012/12/22/ssds-with-usable-built-in-hardware-based-full-disk-encryption/
======
cpbotha
Author of the post reporting for duty!

That was written before TCG Opal arrived and greatly improved the situation.
In any case, the post turned out to be a meeting point for SSD full disk
encryption fans, so there's a whole lot of great discussion in the comments.

I did write a follow-up post in 2015 on getting TCG Opal working with your SSD
using the open source MSED: [https://vxlabs.com/2015/02/11/use-the-hardware-
based-full-di...](https://vxlabs.com/2015/02/11/use-the-hardware-based-full-
disk-encryption-your-tcg-opal-ssd-with-msed/)

(the author of MSED was super-helpful in the comments, which turned out to be
an informal kind of msed helpdesk)

------
no_protocol
*usable, also (2012)

> After two unsuccessful attempts getting a clear answer on the details of the
> Intel 520 encryption directly from Intel support

This sounds like a nightmare. What's the trust model here?

~~~
mrmattyboy
Hah, thank you for the correction - too early in the morning :)

